# SUPERGIRL: THE COMPLETE FIRST SEASON Available on Blu-ray and DVD August 9, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Winner of the 2016 People’s Choice Award for
> 
> Favorite New TV Drama
> 
> ...


----------

